# Happy 2 years old Oakley!



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Love her so much!







[/img] 
Taken today in training. It is so HOT here right now. She's happy for just a spot of shade.







[/img]


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday! She is beauty - love that first picture.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Oakley, you are one gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow. I saw this and thought...surely not! I cannot believe she's already 2! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I can't believe she is 2 already either! I hope you have a great bday!


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

what a beautiful girl!! Happy Birthday


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

2 already, wow! time sure does fly by fast.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful dog!!!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

pretty girl!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow - that first picture is incredible!

Happy birthday gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Such a pretty girl!







Happy birthday!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures and gorgeous girl! Happy birthday, Oakley!


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Happy late Bday Oakley


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

TWO????? I would have lost the bet if asked. I thought she was still a baby!! What a beauty she's grown into!!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow!! Two already?! Happy Birthday Oakley!

Robbie, I don't post that often, but I still think Oakley is absolutely gorgeous! She has matured into a very beautiful girl.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Time flies when you are having fun and we have had a lot of fun with Oakley. It is so amazing when the light bulb goes on and she really understands something new.
Tammy, thank you, she's not a typical marked GSD but I call her unique, she's just different than most. Her coat is plush and feels so nice. She's earned her BH and working on her SCH I. Seems like yesterday she was my cute little puppy and now Xander is no longer little either at almost 6 months. I'm just getting old.....but thanks everyone.


----------

